# DSP1124P and 2 different subs



## ovillegas (Jan 30, 2012)

I have an Infinity SW-12 and a Klipsch RW-12D. They are both 12" subs, but obviously they sound different. 

I assume I should equalize them both separately one by one. My question is, can the DSP1124p have 2 subs equalized differently?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey ovillegas,

The BFD has two channels, so it can equalize two subs. You’ll probably need a “y” splitter between your AVR and the BFD, unless your AVR has two sub outputs.

That said, it typically doesn’t work well to EQ subs separately. After equalizing each sub for optimal response, what most people find when they fire them both up is that combined response is whacked. So it’s generally best to EQ all subs in tandem, as a single entity. After all, that’s the way you actually hear them, isn’t it?

In addition, if your subs have mismatched capability that can be a problem as well. When you combine a poor-performing sub with a good one, overall performance is most typically “dumbed down” to the level of the lesser sub. There’s a thread with graphs to support this that I can post later (I’m at work now).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ovillegas (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback.

Both subs sound great by themselves, the both produce deep loud bass. It's just they sound different. I guess I went with the usual thinking of "more is better", and that is not always the case.

I guess I will have to take the time to EQ both subs, then EQ the better sub alone, and compare results to see if it is beneficial to have both subs or if I'm better off with a single sub.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Here’s the thread with graphs showing dumbed-down response when using mismatched subs.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ssions-advice-my-rew-graphs-2.html#post244289

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ovillegas (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you! Now I have a good idea to what I'm looking for.


----------



## alexa7x23 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Wayne I have the same set up with two subs but they are the same subs..how do recommend setting the level up before making the measurement..do u recommend setting them at the same dB reading then when there both performing together hit 75db at listening position??


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, that’s a good approach. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------

